
A Criticism of Scrum - tsana
http://www.aaron-gray.com/a-criticism-of-scrum
======
JoeAltmaier
tl;dr: criticizes Scrum for what it actually does well - take some of the risk
out of estimating, and make visible project progress in small increments.
Article slams Scrum (by which they mean Agile?) for not doing it perfectly.

